# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunuhavaintoja - heinäkuu 2012

## vristo

3. heinäkuuta: havaittu pätkä-Mannet 153 ja 154 iltaruuhkassa linjalla 1A.

----------


## rvk1249

Ja 4.7.2012 myös vaunu 153 liikkeellä linjan 1A aamuruuhkassa. Vaunussa on nyt uudet mainokset. Mainostaa Frezzaa (kuten 151 aikoinaan...).

----------


## Albert

SR 50 (ex HKL H4, ex HKL          5, ex HRO 50) on Helsingissä Vallilan hallissa. Kuljetus saapui Vuosaareen 5.7. illalla. Varhain aamulla 6.7. kuljetus oli Vallilassa. Ja ennen kahdeksaa vaunu oli kiskoilla.
SRS:n uutissivulla on nyt yksi kuva. Mutta huomenna tulee lisää kuvia. Hieno  :Very Happy:

----------


## vristo

Ei juma, kun on hieno! Lyyravirroittimet ja kaikki! Syvä kumarrukseni  kaikille tällaiseen kulttuuritekoon osallistuneille tahoille.  :Wink:

----------


## Albert

Kyllä SR 50 on KULTTUURITEKO! On hienoa. että löytyy taho, joka haluaa ja voi toteuttaa tällaista. 
Nyt kun vaunu tulee liikenteeseen, on jonkin verran jouduttu joustamaan.
Lienee Stadissa ensimmäinen kaksiakselinen, jossa on kiskojarrut. Suuntavilkut on täytynyt laittaa. Lyyrassa on hiililaahain. Alun perin laahain oli pelkkää alumiinia.

----------


## Albert

> SR 50 (ex HKL H4, ex HKL          5, ex HRO 50) on Helsingissä Vallilan hallissa. Kuljetus saapui Vuosaareen 5.7. illalla. Varhain aamulla 6.7. kuljetus oli Vallilassa. Ja ennen kahdeksaa vaunu oli kiskoilla.
> SRS:n uutissivulla on nyt yksi kuva. Mutta huomenna tulee lisää kuvia. Hieno


http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis11/r...hro50/sr50.htm
Tällä sivulla on kuvia vaunusta ulkoa ja sisältä 6.7.

----------


## rib

Bombardier:in Vallilan vaunupajalla 215 sisään, 227 saattamassa:
https://picasaweb.google.com/1170477...hop_bombardier

----------


## tohpeeri

Osaisiko joku vastata arvoitukseen? Menin n. klo 11 aikaan Hämeentiellä Toukoniityn pysäkille odottamaan kuutosta tai kahdeksikkoa suuntana Sörkan metroasema. Ennen kuin ehdin paikalle siitä lähti kahdeksikko. Seuraavaksi olisi pitänyt tulla kutonen mutta kului asianmukaiset 12 min. ja saapui taas kahdeksikko mihin nousin. Kun tulin Kurviin niin pysäkiltä oli juuri lähtemässä kuutonen. Mistä se oli siihen tupsahtanut? Molemmat vaunut olivat Varioita.

----------


## Safka

> Osaisiko joku vastata arvoitukseen? Menin n. klo 11 aikaan Hämeentiellä Toukoniityn pysäkille odottamaan kuutosta tai kahdeksikkoa suuntana Sörkan metroasema. Ennen kuin ehdin paikalle siitä lähti kahdeksikko. Seuraavaksi olisi pitänyt tulla kutonen mutta kului asianmukaiset 12 min. ja saapui taas kahdeksikko mihin nousin. Kun tulin Kurviin niin pysäkiltä oli juuri lähtemässä kuutonen. Mistä se oli siihen tupsahtanut? Molemmat vaunut olivat Varioita.


Osaan toki vastata ja heitän vielä kaksi vaihtoehtoakin: kutonen on ollut myöhässä ja jättänyt Artsun pään ajamatta. Mitä luultavimmin se on kääntynyt jo Paavalin kirkolla. Tai sitten se on jostain syystä tullut Koskelasta, esimerkiksi siksi, että vaununvaihto on jouduttu suorittamaan siellä. Eka vaihtoehto on todennäköisin.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Osaan toki vastata ja heitän vielä kaksi vaihtoehtoakin: kutonen on ollut myöhässä ja jättänyt Artsun pään ajamatta. Mitä luultavimmin se on kääntynyt jo Paavalin kirkolla. Tai sitten se on jostain syystä tullut Koskelasta, esimerkiksi siksi, että vaununvaihto on jouduttu suorittamaan siellä. Eka vaihtoehto on todennäköisin.



Kiitos! Jotain tämäntapaista kyllä rupesin itsekin arvelemaan.

----------


## tohpeeri

Havaitsin, että olutvaunukin joutuu tekemään poikkeavia manöövereitä ratatöiden vuoksi. N. klo 13.40 vaunu tuli Kaivokatua Kaisaniemenkadulle ja sen jälkeen peruutti Mikonkadulle lähtöpaikalleen.

----------


## Albert

> 14.07.2012 08.51 - Raitiolinjat: 4, 4T, 7A, 7B ja 10, poikkeukset lähtöajoissa mahdollisia. Arvioitu kesto: 05:30 - 26:30.


Hyvä, HSL venyttää päivää. Tällaista tiedotusta tarvitaankin. :Razz:

----------


## tohpeeri

> Hyvä, HSL venyttää päivää. Tällaista tiedotusta tarvitaankin.


  Vaikkei tämä ihan tähän ketjuun kuulukaan niin toinen HSL:n tiedote kertoi, että mm. bussilinjalla h59 voi esiintyä häiriötä. Onkohan se sitä kun ko. linja ei kulje lauantaisin?

----------


## GT8N

15.7.

HKL 218 ajoi kuutoskasia vuoronumerolla "10056".

Ainakin Salmisaaren, Länsisatamankadun ja Vironkadun pysäkeillä on reunakiviä siirrelty ilmeiseti Transtehcin vaunuja varten. Toivottavasti Länsiterminaalin radan pysäkit rakennetaan ensimmäisellä yrityksellä oikein, ettei tarvitse heti muutella.

----------


## GT8N

16.7.

Aamulla HKL 64 /6X

----------


## tohpeeri

> 16.7.
> 
> Aamulla HKL 64 /6X


  Ja iltapäivällä  HKL 80.

----------


## GT8N

17.7.
Iltapäivällä jälleen HKL 64 /6X

18.7. 
Aamulla HKL 102 /6X. Oli todellisuudessa malkalla Kolmikulmaan, mutta Helmi-tädin mielestä määränpää oli Vallila.

----------


## Safka

> 17.7.
> Iltapäivällä jälleen HKL 64 /6X
> 18.7.  Helmi-tädin mielestä määränpää oli Vallila.


6X:llä on melkeinpä nimikkovaunut, kun lähtevät Töölöstä, jossa ei monta pikkuniveltä ole.
Helmi-täti muistelee vielä osittain viime viikkoa ja viime viikon aikatauluja. (Lähimuisti siis toimii.) Suattaapi siellä jossain vaunussa pysäkkinäyttö väittää kasin kulkevan Eltsun kautta. Tarkkailkaapa tilannetta  mitähän ens viikolla  :Smile:

----------


## GT8N

19.7. aamuruuhkassa

HKL 77 /6X
HKL 153 /1A

----------


## GT8N

19.7.
Iltaruuhkassa HKL 57 /6X

22.7.
HKL 162 tilausajossa, kun 150:ssa jarrut hajalla.

----------


## 339-DF

> HKL 162 tilausajossa, kun 150:ssa jarrut hajalla.


150 on ollut poissa pelistä jo pari viikkoa. Mahtaakohan vielä jatkua pitkään?

----------


## 339-DF

Nelonen ajaa taas Kauppatorille ja vaunuissakin näkyy olevan määränpäätekstinä Kauppatori. Minusta on mukava nähdä, että määränpäätekstit noudattavat nykyisin entistä paremmin vaunujen todellisia määränpäitä. Kympilläkin luki Kuusitie poikkeusreitin aikana.

----------


## risukasa

> Nelonen ajaa taas Kauppatorille ja vaunuissakin näkyy olevan määränpäätekstinä Kauppatori. Minusta on mukava nähdä, että määränpäätekstit noudattavat nykyisin entistä paremmin vaunujen todellisia määränpäitä. Kympilläkin luki Kuusitie poikkeusreitin aikana.


Aika hukassa oli LIVA vielä tuon nelosen reitin kanssa. En saanut vaunua kilvittymään oikein Kauppatorilta halliin ja matkustajat valittivat vihaisina ettei edellistä nelosta ollut näkynyt yli tuntiin.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ainakin Salmisaaren, Länsisatamankadun ja Vironkadun pysäkeillä on reunakiviä siirrelty ilmeiseti Transtehcin vaunuja varten. Toivottavasti Länsiterminaalin radan pysäkit rakennetaan ensimmäisellä yrityksellä oikein, ettei tarvitse heti muutella.


Reunakivien siirtoja on tehty viime aikoina niin urakalla ettei käsiteltyjä pysäkkejä enää jaksa luetella. Vaunun ja korokkeen väliin jää paikka paikoin varsin isoja koloja. Yhden matkustajan olen jo nähnyt putoavan rakoon Arabiankadun pysäkillä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Reunakivien siirtoja on tehty viime aikoina niin urakalla ettei käsiteltyjä pysäkkejä enää jaksa luetella. Vaunun ja korokkeen väliin jää paikka paikoin varsin isoja koloja. Yhden matkustajan olen jo nähnyt putoavan rakoon Arabiankadun pysäkillä.


Ihmekös tuo, koska laiturin etäisyyden mittaaminen kiskosta rakennettaessa on sellainen länsimaiselle insinööritieteelle täysin tuntematon alue.

----------


## risukasa

> Ihmekös tuo, koska laiturin etäisyyden mittaaminen kiskosta rakennettaessa on sellainen länsimaiselle insinööritieteelle täysin tuntematon alue.


Lähinnä olemassaolevien pysäkkimittojen noudattaminen Transtech-vaunun suunnittelussa olisi varmaan asettanut liian haitallisia reunaehtoja. Joten tehtiin vaunu niin että pienet pysäkkien fiksailut tarvitaan. Seuraavaksi sitten pitää pikkuhiljaa pidennellä lyhyimpiä pysäkkejä, kun Transun päädymmäiset ovet asettuvat nousuluiskien kohdille. Niinkuin tekevät jo välipalojenkin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lähinnä olemassaolevien pysäkkimittojen noudattaminen Transtech-vaunun suunnittelussa olisi varmaan asettanut liian haitallisia reunaehtoja. Joten tehtiin vaunu niin että pienet pysäkkien fiksailut tarvitaan. Seuraavaksi sitten pitää pikkuhiljaa pidennellä lyhyimpiä pysäkkejä, kun Transun päädymmäiset ovet asettuvat nousuluiskien kohdille. Niinkuin tekevät jo välipalojenkin.


Aa, ymmärsin Arakawan viestin toisin päin, eli että liian suuria rakoja korjattaisiin pienemmiksi. Mutta siis tahallaan ollaankin suurentamassa?

----------


## 339-DF

Tuli kiinnitettyä huomiota siihen, että uudella LTR:n radalla pysäkkikorokkeiden etäisyys vaunusta on melkoinen. Nyt vaikuttaa, ettei se ole vahinko vaan ennakointia. Mutta miten tässä näin on käynyt? Transtech-vaunuhan on pysäkkikorokkeen kohdalta 2,3 m leveä eli samanlevyinen kuin muukin kalusto. Miksi se vaatisi aiempaa suuremman etäisyyden korokkeen ja vaunun väliin?

Jos tuo kolo kasvaa kovin suureksi, niin varsinkin pienijalkaisen jalkaterä saattaa ihan oikeasti luiskahtaa sinne koloon. Omanikin sain tungettua, kun vähän yritin.

----------


## risukasa

> Miksi se vaatisi aiempaa suuremman etäisyyden korokkeen ja vaunun väliin?


Transu pyyhkäisee kaarteissa eri tavalla kuin muut vaunut.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Eli ongelma ydin on, että osa pysäkeistä on rakennettu kaarteen kohdalle?

----------


## 339-DF

> Transu pyyhkäisee kaarteissa eri tavalla kuin muut vaunut.


Joo, mutta kaikkia uudisradan pysäkkejä KSV ei sentään ole onnistunut sijoittamaan kaarteeseen ja silti sitä rakoa oli reilusti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lähinnä olemassaolevien pysäkkimittojen noudattaminen Transtech-vaunun suunnittelussa olisi varmaan asettanut liian haitallisia reunaehtoja. Joten tehtiin vaunu niin että pienet pysäkkien fiksailut tarvitaan.


Kun olen asiaan sotkeutunut, niin selvennän, mistä on kysymys.

Transtechin vaunu ei vaadi yhtään leveämpiä pysäkkejä kuin entisetkään vaunut. Kynnysleveys on 2,3 m kuten Varioissa ja Valmettilaisissa. Suurin rako laiturin ja kynnyksen väliin muodostuu Nr-vaunujen päätyovissa, koska kynnys on kavennetun vaunun keulan mukainen ja leveä. Myös Transussa on etu- ja takaovi kapenevalla osuudella, mutta rako ei muodostu yhtä suureksi kuin Nr-vaunuissa.

Pysäkin ja kynnyksen etäisyys voidaan nykyään tehdä enintään 50 mm:n suuruiseksi. Mutta se edellyttää, että laiturin reunan rakenne on kiinni samassa rakenteessa kuin kisko. Meillä reunakivi ei ole valettu betonikakkuun, johon on valettu kisko. Siten käytännössä mm. routa heiluttaa reunakiviä, ja jotta ne eivät ottaisi kiinni vaunuun, ne asennetaan riittävän etäälle. Henkilökohtaisesti olen sitä mieltä, että on fiksumpaa valaa reunakivet betoniin, jolloin niitä ei myöskään tarvi oikoa myöhemmin.

Transun pysäkki voi olla kaarteessa yhtä hyvin tai huonosti kuin muidenkin vaunujen pysäkki. Kuten esimerkiksi Kurvin pysäkki, joka on sananmukaisesti kurvissa. Mutta siinä Transu poikkeaa muista, että suoralla raiteella oleva pysäkki ei saa olla liian lähellä jyrkän kaarteen alkupistettä erityisesti sisäkaarteen puolella. Kun vaunu ajaa kurviin tai tulee kurvista suoralle, suoran puoleinen vaunun päätyosa koukkaa päästään kaarteen sisäpuolelle.

Sisäpuolen koukkaus on ehto tai vaihtoehto täysmatalalle lattialle. HKL:ssä päädyttiin siihen, että täysmatala lattia on tärkeämpi asia kuin rajoitus kaarteen ja pysäkin alkukohdan väliselle etäisyydelle. Ongelmapysäkkejä ei ollut kuin muutama, ja ne todettiin mahdollisiksi korjata. Mutta valitettavaa on, että suurin osa pysäkeistä oli ysin uudella osuudella. Ja Jätkän radat, joita ei 2009 ollut olemassakaan, tuovat ongelmapysäkkejä lisää. En osaa sanoa, miksi meillä käy näin, että uusien ratojen suunnittelijat eivät osaa tehdä ratoja vähintään sen mukaan kuin entiset ja ottaen huomioon tiedossa olevat kehitystarpeet.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

Ilokseni teen havainnon, että nimitys Transu on vakiintumassa hyvää vauhtia. Tarkka englanninkielinen käännös on tietysti "Tranny".

----------


## 339-DF

1A oli aikamoinen mainoslinja tänään iltaruuhkassa. Valiojäätelöä (154), Kulta Katriinaa (162), Frezzaa (153) ja Samsungia (33). Oli siellä pari variotakin seassa (240, 226). Yhden vuoron tiedot puuttuvat. Mikähän kalusto mahtoi siinä olla?

----------


## late-

> Pysäkin ja kynnyksen etäisyys voidaan nykyään tehdä enintään 50 mm:n suuruiseksi. Mutta se edellyttää, että laiturin reunan rakenne on kiinni samassa rakenteessa kuin kisko. Meillä reunakivi ei ole valettu betonikakkuun, johon on valettu kisko.


Nimellisetäisyys onkin 100 mm. En ole koskaan kuullutkaan 50 mm etäisyydestä suunnitteluetäisyytenä eikä HKL ole tietääkseni koskaan julkaissut ohjetta, jossa sellaista olisi. 50 mm etäisyyshän olisi paljon fiksumpi.

Uuden vaunun pyyhkäisyt kaarteissa ovat aika mielenkiintoisia eivätkä ne käytännössä ole olleet aivan niin yksinkertaisia kuin kuvailit. Koeajot tuottivat pitkän listan korjattavia paikkoja. Osa ei ehkä täyttänyt tiukasti ottaen aiempienkaan vaunujen vaatimuksia, mutta nivelvaunut eivät kulje kovin matalalla reunakivien lähellä, joten virheitä ei ole aiemmin huomattu.

HKL:n ratasuunnittelussa on nyt käytössä ohjelmisto, jolla pyyhkäisyjä pystytään piirtämään. Tietääkseni sellaista ei koskaan aikaisemmin ole ollut. Toki HKL:n oma väki on tiennyt jokseenkin hyvin mikä toimii ja mikä ei. Keskimääräinen liikennesuunnittelija puolestaan ei ole tiennyt eikä pitäisikään tietää. Tarjolla on oltava riittävät ohjeet ja apuvälineet työn tekemiseen.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Toki HKL:n oma väki on tiennyt jokseenkin hyvin mikä toimii ja mikä ei. Keskimääräinen liikennesuunnittelija puolestaan ei ole tiennyt eikä pitäisikään tietää. Tarjolla on oltava riittävät ohjeet ja apuvälineet työn tekemiseen.


Tämä on hyvä periaate. Jokainen suunnittelija ei voi olla renessanssinero, joka tietää kaikesta kaiken. Onnistunut suunnittelu lähtee hyvästä ohjeistuksesta, muutoin ollaan sattuman varassa. Nyt on Helsinki julkaissut suunnitteluohjeen pyöräteiden suunnitteluun, perustuen parhaisiin eurooppalaisiin käytäntöihin. Tämä on aivan loistava asia. Seuraavaksi tarvitaan parhaisiin eurooppalaisiin käytäntöihin perustuva ohjeistus raitioteiden ja myös bussireittien suunnitteluun.

----------


## risukasa

> En osaa sanoa, miksi meillä käy näin, että uusien ratojen suunnittelijat eivät osaa tehdä ratoja vähintään sen mukaan kuin entiset ja ottaen huomioon tiedossa olevat kehitystarpeet.


Yksi vaikeuksia asetteva reunaehto on se, että meillä pitää ahtaa väkisin 3-4 pysäkkiä kilometrille. Siinä ei enää hirveästi ole varaa valita paikkoja joihin mahtuu täysimittainen pysäkki. Montaa pysäkkiä ei mahdu enää pidentämään edes välipalaratikan pituiseksi, ja multippeliajon alkaessa joudutaan lakkauttamaan pysäkkejä vielä enemmän.

----------


## petteri

> Yksi vaikeuksia asetteva reunaehto on se, että meillä pitää ahtaa väkisin 3-4 pysäkkiä kilometrille. Siinä ei enää hirveästi ole varaa valita paikkoja joihin mahtuu täysimittainen pysäkki. Montaa pysäkkiä ei mahdu enää pidentämään edes välipalaratikan pituiseksi, ja multippeliajon alkaessa joudutaan lakkauttamaan pysäkkejä vielä enemmän.


Helsingissä on valittu ratkaisu, jossa ratikka on lyhyiden matkojen "vaakasuora hissi" ja nopeampi liikenne hoidetaan metrolla ja lähijunilla. Jos halutaan nopeampi ratikoita, ne kannattaa myös keskustassa tunneloida tai muuten eristää. Maanpäällinen on liikenne on tiheästi rakennetussa Helsingin kantakaupungissa joka tapauksessa katutasossa hidasta. Se kun on hidasta kaikkialla muuallakin maailmassa suunnilleen samantyyppisessä ympäristössä. Lähes kaikilla Helsingin kokoisilla tai isommilla Eurooppalaisilla kaupunkiseuduilla käyttää nopeampi joukkoliikenne eristettyjä ratoja tai tunneleita ainakin tiheimmillä alueilla. 

Kävin muuten juuri Hampurissa, jossa liikenne oli järjestetty aika lailla Helsingin tyyppisesti. Tosin ratikoita ei ollut, vaan niitä korvasivat bussit, jotka olivat kyllä Helsingin ratikoiden kokoisia ja kulkivatkin suunnilleen samaa vauhtia. Vauhdikkaampaan liikkumiseen oli Hampurissa kattava U- ja S-bahn verkko, joka toki on paljon Helsinkiä laajempi. Myös Tukholmassa on aika lailla samanlainen verkko, jota Citybananin valmistuminen vielä parantaa.

Helsingissäkin kannattaa panostaa eristetyn ja nopean raideliikenteen laajentamiseen, kuten juuri nyt tehdäänkin. Toki ratikalla voi olla käyttöä esikaupungeissa ylikuormitettujen poikittaisten bussilinjojen, kuten jokerin korvaajina, mutta keskustan kaduilla ratikat ovat aina kaduilla kovin hitaita ja jos halutaan pikaratikoita ne on syytä tunneloida tai eristää ainakin pahimmilla alueilla.

----------


## GT8N

> Helsingissä on valittu ratkaisu, jossa ratikka on lyhyiden matkojen "vaakasuora hissi" ja nopeampi liikenne hoidetaan metrolla ja lähijunilla. Jos halutaan nopeampi ratikoita, ne kannattaa myös keskustassa tunneloida tai muuten eristää. Maanpäällinen on liikenne on tiheästi rakennetussa Helsingin kantakaupungissa joka tapauksessa katutasossa hidasta. Se kun on hidasta kaikkialla muuallakin maailmassa suunnilleen samantyyppisessä ympäristössä. Lähes kaikilla Helsingin kokoisilla tai isommilla Eurooppalaisilla kaupunkiseuduilla käyttää nopeampi joukkoliikenne eristettyjä ratoja tai tunneleita ainakin tiheimmillä alueilla.


Niin, raitioliikenne on nykyisessä tilassa, koska sitä on kehitetty 1950-luvun jälkeen vain niiltä osin mikä on ollut täysin välttämätöntä liikennöinnin jatkamiseksi. Monilta osin on luonnollista kehitystä tarkoituksellisesti heikennetty tai pysäytetty kokonaan. Näistä esimerkkeinä mm. Kuusitien ja Ruskeasuon välisen rautatietasoisen pikaraitiotien muuttaminen tavalliseksi hidasratikkaosuudeksiratatekniikassa siirtyminen kokonaan betoni- ja asfalttikakkuun valettuun rataan kaikilla rataosuuksillauusien rataosuuksien rakentaminen sekakaistoille tai riittämättömänlevyisille "omille" kaistoillevaunukoon pieneneminen telivaunu+teliperävaunu 28,5m / 209 paikkaa -> Nr I 20,1m / 141 paikkaasyväuravaihteiden käyttöönoton viivyttäminen sekä ummettujen ristikkojen lisääminen
Eikä lista siihen lopu...

Helsingissä ei tarvise tunneloida ratoja, mutta eristämiseen ja omien kaistojen parantamiseen voi kyllä satsata. Esimerkiksi tekemällä riittävän leveät raitiovaunukaistat vaikka Hämeentielle ja Mannerheimintielle, pystyttäisiin nykyistä luotettavampaan liikenteeseen. Nopeutta nostaa tietysti myös riitävän pitkät vaunut (=kaksinajo), jolloin vuorovälit pystytään pitämään sellaisina, jotta valoetuudet saadaan ohjelmoitua järkeviksi. Turhien liikennevalojen poisto (kuten jalankulkijavalot raitiotiellä) parantaa myös liikennöinnin luotettavuutta.

Helsingin nykytila on vähinttä ihmellinen, jos vertaa vaikka Göteborgiin. Siellä pitkälti samanlaisissa ympäristössä raitioliikenne on täysin toisella tasolla kuin Helsingissä. Liikenne on laadukkaampaa, nopeampaa ja luotettavampaa. 

Ainoa eroava seikka on täällä vallitseva täydellinen ammattitaidon ja halun puute raitioliikenteen kehittämisessä. Ja ero on nähtävissä kuten vristo hyvin sanoi toisessa viestiketjussa Göteborgin raitioliikenteestä:



> Raitioliikenne on, lyhysti sanottua, aivan eri planeetalta kuin Helsingissä.


Eikä Göteborgissa ole kaivettu raitioteitä miljoonilla keskustassa maan alle, vaan liikenne on toteutettu laadukkaasti ja paremmin palvelevasti muilla keinoin.

----------


## hylje

Sen nopean lähiöratikan saa asennettua keskelle kaupunkiakin. Tarvitaan vain riittävän leveä katu. Sopivia katuja ovat esimerkiksi Mannerheimintie ja Hämeentie. Siinä olet Petteri oikeassa, että ihan koko nykyinen ratikkaverkko ei taivu pikaratikaksi, eikä sen tarvitse. Sama vaunu voi olla osalla verkostoa pikaratikka, osalla lähipalvelua. Kalliita tunneleita voidaan välttää lyhyillä hitailla osuuksilla, joista kaikista ruuhkaisin osuus myös hyötyy eniten lähipalvelusta. Tunneleita voidaan sitten harkita myöhemmin, kun ei ole parempaakaan investoitavaa kuten radan jatkamista uusiin lähiöihin.

Ratikka joustaa tarpeen mukaan, mutta helsinkiläistä joustamista joustamisen vuoksi pitää kitkeä. Poliittisesta realismista huolimatta.

----------


## vristo

Göteborgin raitiotieverkossa vaihteet ja ristikot näyttivät olevan matalauraisia siellä, missä oli urakiskoja ja eteenkin M32-vaunut menivät niistä ryskyen läpi aivan kuten meidän Variotkin. Näillä alueille nopeusrajoitus on 30km/h - kauttaltaan. Keskustan ulkopuolella rataverkko muuttuu sitten nopeasti rautatiemäiseksi pölkkyradaksi. Näillä alueilla pysäkit ovat monesti eritasossa (esim. risteyksien yllä tai alla) muun liikenteen kanssa ja siellä ajetaan 60-70km/h.

Muuten: kahdessa uusimaan Sirio-vaunun (M32) pyörälaakereissa oli juuri havaittu murtumia ja 15 uusimman sarjan vaunua oli vedetty liikenteestä tarkastuksia varten. Että, kyllä sielläkin ongelmia on.

----------


## hmikko

> Muuten: kahdessa uusimaan Sirio-vaunun (M32) pyörälaakereissa oli juuri havaittu murtumia ja 15 uusimman sarjan vaunua oli vedetty liikenteestä tarkastuksia varten. Että, kyllä sielläkin ongelmia on.


Eikös uuden sarjan toimituksia lykätty useammalla vuodella juurikin tämmöisten ongelmien ratkomiseksi?

----------


## vristo

Göteborgissa on hieno, museoraitiovaunuilla ajettava Liseberg-linjan, jonka yksi ASEA:n aikanaan valmistama telivaunu muistuttaa jonkinverran meidän Brändö-vaunuamme:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...57460743_n.jpg

Linjalla liikkuvat myös kaksiakselinen moottorivaunu sekä kaksiakselinen, lyyravirroittimella varustettu, moottorivaunu, jonka perään oli kytetty avoperävaunu.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:24 ----------

Pitkä vaihde Göteborgin raitioteillä; vasemmalle kääntyvä rata erkanee jo kuvan alalaidassa ja kulkee hyvän matkaa limitettynä suoraan menevän radan vieressä:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...14548573_n.jpg[COLOR="DimGray"]

----------


## Albert

27.7.: HKL 164 on saanut uudet mainokset. Nyt mainostetaan Helsingin OP pankkia (ex Domino-keksi). Nähty tänään iltaruuhkassa linjalla 1A. Kuva SRS-uutiset.
Tänään näin kulttuurilinjan 5 vaunun (siis kulttuuriratikan) sitten linjan avajaispäivän. Kappas, vaunussa on linjanumero!

----------


## zige94

Jätkäsaaren ysin pysäkeille on annettu todella erikoiset nimet, eniten ihmetyttää Verkkokauppa.comin edessä olevan pysäkin nimeäminen. Tämähän on nimetty "Bunkkeri". Tämän olisi minusta voinut nimetä suoraan verkkokauppa.com -pysäkiksi tms. Bunkkeri kuulostaa todella oudolta (enkä edes saa päähäni mistä tuollainen nimitys on keksitty). Toisaalta, tuossahan saattaa vaikuttaa se ettei tietääkseni muutamia lukuunottamatta ole mitään pysäkkiä nimetty kaupan/yrityksen mukaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Bunkkeri kuulostaa todella oudolta (enkä edes saa päähäni mistä tuollainen nimitys on keksitty).


Bunkkeri on betonisen varastorakennuksen lempinimi. Siihen on käsittääkseni tulossa (kaupungin ?) liikuntatiloja. Liekö suunnitelmissa kutsua liikuntahallia tms. virallisemminkin Bunkkeriksi?

----------


## Albert

> Bunkkeri kuulostaa todella oudolta (enkä edes saa päähäni mistä tuollainen nimitys on keksitty).


Tarmonkujan / tai Länsisataman talletusvarasto LV eli Bunkkeri on tuo valtava betonimöhkäle, entinen kappaletavaravarasto, valmistunut 1970-72.
Miltä vuodelta on sitten nimi _Bunkkeri_?

----------


## risukasa

> Maanpäällinen on liikenne on tiheästi rakennetussa Helsingin kantakaupungissa joka tapauksessa katutasossa hidasta. Se kun on hidasta kaikkialla muuallakin maailmassa suunnilleen samantyyppisessä ympäristössä.


Nykytilanne on usein se, että jos edellisellä pysäkillä (ilkeä kuski ei ole avannut ovia ja) matkustaja ei ole ehtinyt kyytiin, niin hän juoksee vaunun kiinni seuraavalla pysäkillä. Eli ratikka ei ole vaakahissi, vaan _inva_hissi. Tervejalkainen pärjäisi ilmankin, mutta tottakai ilmainen kyyti pitää ottaa jos se on tarjolla. Tyypillinen matkan pituuskin on muutama pysäkinväli.

Lisäksi pysäkit eivät ole ainoa paikka missä pysähdytään, vaan valoista ja muista häiriöstä tulee vielä saman verran pysähdyksiä ja hidastuksia päälle. Näin syntyy ihan oikeasti merkittävä keskinopeusero systeemeihin, joissa vain pysäkillä pysähdytään. Ja aidosti nopeissa systeemeissä kaarteet ajetaan hiljaa, risteyksiin hiljennetään, ja pysäkkiajatkin ovat lähempänä puolta minuuttia kuin viittä sekuntia. 

Muutama kaikista naurettavin pysäkkiväli Helsingissä voidaan korjata vaikka heti, koska näillä pysäkeillä matkustajia on vain kourallinen ja siten poiston H/K -suhde on ilmeisen hyvä, mutta ennen järjestelmällistä pysäkkivälin pidentämistä pitää ensin ryhtyä karsimaan hidasteita pysäkkien välillä.

----------


## zige94

> Nykytilanne on usein se, että jos edellisellä pysäkillä (ilkeä kuski ei ole avannut ovia ja) matkustaja ei ole ehtinyt kyytiin, niin hän juoksee vaunun kiinni seuraavalla pysäkillä..


Itsehän olen juossut 3T:n kiinni Aleksanterinkadulta Mikonkadun pysäkille, järkkärilaukku mukana.

----------


## Albert

> Itsehän olen juossut 3T:n kiinni Aleksanterinkadulta Mikonkadun pysäkille, järkkärilaukku mukana.


Nyt heinäkuussako tämä tapahtui? Silloinhan se toki sopii tähän ketjuun.

----------


## late-

> Esimerkiksi tekemällä riittävän leveät raitiovaunukaistat vaikka Hämeentielle ja Mannerheimintielle, pystyttäisiin nykyistä luotettavampaan liikenteeseen.


Aivan triviaalia tämä ei ole. Esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien nyt saneerattavalla osuudella Hesperiankaduilta Oopperalle tilaa on todella nihkeästi. Edes vähimmäisleveyden mukaisten (liian kapeiden) ratikkakaistojen rakentaminen vaatii kumipyöräkaistojen kaventamisen alle kaikkien vähimmäisleveyksien. Kaistojen määrää on vaikeaa vähentää, kun busseillekin kaista tarvitaan. Ajoradan reunakiveä on vaikeaa siirtää, kun heti reunakivien takana on puurivit. Puiden etäisyys rakennusten julkisivuistakin alittaa jo kaikki ohjeet puhumattakaan etäisyydestä ajorataan.

Hämeentiellä oikea ratkaisu olisi luultavasti poistaa yksi ajoneuvokaista eli erillinen bussikaista. Henkilöautoilta voitaisiin kieltää läpiajo. Samalla saataisiin tilaa pyöräkaistoille. Tämän tason strategista suunnitelutahtoa ei toistaiseksi ole. Raitioliikennettä ei voida priorisoida bussien edelle.

----------


## risukasa

Yksi ratkaisu ahtaassa katukuilussa on siirtää raitiotien molemmat suunnat samaan ajoradan reunaan, jolloin poistuu yksi rajapinta autokaistojen kanssa ja siten yksi peilitila. Lisäksi vierekkäiset autot ja ratikat kulkevat vastakkaiseen suuntaan, mikä pitää autoilijat paremmin hereillä. Puista voi raitiotie suhahtaa ohi lähempää kuin autot.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Hämeentiellä oikea ratkaisu olisi luultavasti poistaa yksi ajoneuvokaista eli erillinen bussikaista. Henkilöautoilta voitaisiin kieltää läpiajo. Samalla saataisiin tilaa pyöräkaistoille. Tämän tason strategista suunnitelutahtoa ei toistaiseksi ole. Raitioliikennettä ei voida priorisoida bussien edelle.


Hauskaa, asustan nyt kesän ajan tässä Hämeentien alussa ja mieleen on tullut täsmälleen sama mahdollisuus. Jos autojen läpiajo kiellettäisiin, voisivat bussit ja autot käyttää samaa kaistaa, kunhan busseille tehtäisiin ns. tulppapysäkit. Kuten muistetaan, sopivasti sijoitettu tulppapysäkki toimii etuutena, kun risteyksen edessä oleva kaista ehtii tyhjenemään bussin seisoessa pysäkillä. Eli tekee saman asian kuin bussikaistakin.

----------


## hylje

Tulppapysäkit edellyttävät toimiakseen reippaasti karsittua bussilinjastoa. Kovin montaa bussia kun ei yhdelle pysäkille mahdu. Remontoiduille ratikkakaistoille pitäisi siis saada riittävän isot vaunut ja bussien hajalinjasto katkaistua maaseudun rajalle. Kyllä kadulle silti mahtuu kourallinen runkobussilinjoja, jotka kattavat pääosan nykyisten suorien bussien palvelualueesta.

Suurin peruste Hämeentien rempalle on kuitenkin sen rooli kauppakatuna, joka edellyttää viihtyisän ja suojaisan jalankulkutilan.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Aivan triviaalia tämä ei ole. Esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien nyt saneerattavalla osuudella Hesperiankaduilta Oopperalle tilaa on todella nihkeästi. Edes vähimmäisleveyden mukaisten (liian kapeiden) ratikkakaistojen rakentaminen vaatii kumipyöräkaistojen kaventamisen alle kaikkien vähimmäisleveyksien. Kaistojen määrää on vaikeaa vähentää, kun busseillekin kaista tarvitaan. Ajoradan reunakiveä on vaikeaa siirtää, kun heti reunakivien takana on puurivit. Puiden etäisyys rakennusten julkisivuistakin alittaa jo kaikki ohjeet puhumattakaan etäisyydestä ajorataan.
> 
> Hämeentiellä oikea ratkaisu olisi luultavasti poistaa yksi ajoneuvokaista eli erillinen bussikaista. Henkilöautoilta voitaisiin kieltää läpiajo. Samalla saataisiin tilaa pyöräkaistoille. Tämän tason strategista suunnitelutahtoa ei toistaiseksi ole. Raitioliikennettä ei voida priorisoida bussien edelle.


Mitähän muuten tapahtuisi, jos Hämeentie muutettaisiin Paavalin kirkolta yksikaistaiseksi, sekä Mäkelänkatu Vääksyntien risteyksestä yksikaistaiseksi (1+1 siis). Ja liikennevaloristeysten ajoitukset korjattaisiin huomioimaan nykyistä lyhyemmät suojatiet, mutta muuten liikennetilanne (mm. keskustaan tuleva bussimäärä) pidettäisiin normaalina. Mitä tapahtuisi 1 kk päästä? Mitä tapahtuisi 6 kk päästä? Entä 2 v päästä? Entä 5 v päästä? Arvaan että nykyisellä meiningillä KSV:ssä ei kantti riitä kokeilla tuota muutosta ensimmäistä vaihetta pidemmälle...  :Razz:

----------


## aki

> Mitähän muuten tapahtuisi, jos Hämeentie muutettaisiin Paavalin kirkolta yksikaistaiseksi, sekä Mäkelänkatu Vääksyntien risteyksestä yksikaistaiseksi (1+1 siis). Ja liikennevaloristeysten ajoitukset korjattaisiin huomioimaan nykyistä lyhyemmät suojatiet, mutta muuten liikennetilanne (mm. keskustaan tuleva bussimäärä) pidettäisiin normaalina. Mitä tapahtuisi 1 kk päästä? Mitä tapahtuisi 6 kk päästä? Entä 2 v päästä? Entä 5 v päästä? Arvaan että nykyisellä meiningillä KSV:ssä ei kantti riitä kokeilla tuota muutosta ensimmäistä vaihetta pidemmälle...


Seurauksena olisi todennäköisesti sisääntuloväylien täydellinen halvaantuminen, ei noin radikaalia muutosta ole mahdollista tehdä ilman merkittäviä muutoksia muuhun liikennejärjestelmään!

----------


## risukasa

Jos halvaantuminen tarkoittaa sujuvaa joukkoliikennettä, pyöräilyä ja kadunvarren liiketoiminnan vilkastumista, niin halvaantuminen olisi totaalinen. Rantatie saattaisi myös ehkä päästä käyttöön täydellä kapasiteetilla. Hämeentien kokemusten valossa siltäkin varmasti poistettaisiin yhdet kaistat ja rakennettaisiin talot katuun kiinni n. 40 vuoden aikajänteellä.

----------


## aki

> Jos halvaantuminen tarkoittaa sujuvaa joukkoliikennettä, pyöräilyä ja kadunvarren liiketoiminnan vilkastumista, niin halvaantuminen olisi totaalinen.


Siis tarkoitatko että jos kaikki autoliikenne pakotettaisiin Hämeentietä keskustaan vain yhtä kaistaa pitkin, eli henkilöautot ja bussit samalla kaistalla, niin se olisi sujuvaa joukkoliikennettä? Rohkenen epäillä! Nakkiputkan viestistä ei selvinnyt mitä sille tyhjäksi jäävälle autokaistalle tehtäisiin, tehtäisiinkö siitä siis pyöräkaista?

----------


## late-

> Siis tarkoitatko että jos kaikki autoliikenne pakotettaisiin Hämeentietä keskustaan vain yhtä kaistaa pitkin, eli henkilöautot ja bussit samalla kaistalla, niin se olisi sujuvaa joukkoliikennettä?


Autoliikenteelle on toisaalta käytössä paljon sujuvampi väylä Hermannin ja Sörnäisten rantatietä. Vaikeaa sanoa mikä osa nykyisestä liikenteestä ohjautuisi sinne ilman läpiajokieltoa. Sehän on tiedossa, että jo nyt rantareittiä kulkee huomattavasti enemmän liikennettä kuin Hämeentiellä. Ei Hämeentie ole kovin merkittävä sisääntuloväylä.

Matkojen reittien, kellonaikojen ja kulkutapojen muutosten kautta liikenteellä on myös hämmästyttävä kyky sopeutua kapasiteetin muutoksiin. Jos kapasiteettia alennetaan, osa liikenteestä poistuu vähintään ruuhkaisimmasta kohdasta ruuhkaisimpaan aikaan.

Nykymuotoista Hämeentien bussirallia en tosiaan sekakaistoille tunkisi, mutta bussirallista pitäisikin saada huomattava osa pois. Samalla sekakaistojen muun liikenteen määrä pitää tarvittaessa läpiajokieltojen voimalla säätää sopivaksi. Vapautuva tila käytetään kunnolliseen raitiotieinfraan, pyöräkaistoihin ja joissakin paikoissa myös jalkakäytäviin. Karkeasti vapautuvasta kuudesta metristä menisi ratikoille 1,5, fillareille 4 ja puoli metriä jäisi jalkakäytävien paikkailuun. Pysäkkitaskujen kohdalta saataisiin lisää pelitilaa, jota voisi osoittaa sekä ratikkapysäkeille että takaisin pysäkkitaskujen leikkaamiin jalkakäytäviin.

----------


## aki

> Nykymuotoista Hämeentien bussirallia en tosiaan sekakaistoille tunkisi, mutta bussirallista pitäisikin saada huomattava osa pois.


Jonkin verran seutubussirallia poistuu lähivuosina kehäradan vaikutuksen myötä jolloin Mäkelänkadun seutulinjoista taitaa jäädä jäljelle ainoastaan runkolinja 600 ja Ylästön linja 601, Lahdenväylän suunnan linjoistakin osaa ollaan siirtämässä Kalasatamaan. Jos vielä Pakila-Maunula-Oulunkylä alueiden suoria bussilinjoja saataisiin tulevaisuudessa katkaistua Käpylän asemalle ja ykkösestä tehtyä Runkoratikkalinja, niin silloin olisi jo edellytyksiä alentaa Hämeetien kapasiteettia. Toivoisin itsekin tulevaisuudessa Mäkelänkadun ja Hämeentien pääasiallisen joukkoliikenneratkaisun olevan vahvat Runkoratikkalinjat. Se tietysti edellyttää Helsingin päättäjiltä uudenlaista ajattelutapaa suhtautumisessa raitioliikenteeseen.

----------


## 339-DF

Meillä on sikäli hassu tilanne, että pääväylillä, joissa raitiovaunuille pitäisi taata sujuvin kulku, kaistat ovat kapeimmat ja huonoimmat. Manskulla ja Hämeentiellä, Siltasaarenkadulla ja miksei myös Tukholmankadulla ja Runeberginkadulla, ei pitäisi tinkiä senttiäkään päivitetystä suositusleveydestä 6,4 m.

Tuo 6,4, jollaista kaupungista ei muuten löydy juuri mistään (puiden reunustamat radat, Paciuksenkatu ja Hämeentien maasilta lienevät tärkeimmät poikkeukset, jotka näitä suositusmittoja noudattavat), on minimileveys sellaiselle rv-kaistalle, jolle mahtuu ratikan lisäksi myös naapurikaistan peilit.

Minusta hyvä pääkatujen perusmalli ratikkakaistalle olisi 6,5 metriä leveä alue, josta on varattu 5,5 metriä raitiovaunukaistoille. Niiden reunoilla olisi kummallakin puolella 0,5 m levyinen, korkealla (jalkakäytäväkorkuisella) reunakivellä molemminpuolisesti eroteltu keskikoroke. Suurin piirtein tällainen järjestely on Munkkiniemen puistotie 1 & 2 kohdalla. Se vie tilaa melko vähän, mutta erottelee liikennemuodot tehokkaasti. Reipas korotus karkottaa autot siitä korotuksen reunasta, kun taas helsinkiläistyyppinen 2 cm "korotus" on vaikutukseltaan lähellä nollaa.

----------


## risukasa

Tosiaan korotuksen korkeus on yksi oleellinen tekijä. Muutaman sentin koroke ei toimi pelotteena, vaan siihen ajetaan rohkeasti tuntumaan. Ja lumisella kelillä sitä ei edes huomaa. Mitä niukemmin on tilaa, sitä korkeampi kanttarin pitäisi olla. Vaikka sitten kolmekymmentä senttiä, jos ei radan puolelle ajaminen muuten lopu. Myös maanteiltä tuttu tärinäraita pitäisi sallia asetuksessa ja ottaa takaisin käyttöön kanttareiden tuntumassa.

----------


## Safka

> Myös maanteiltä tuttu tärinäraita pitäisi sallia asetuksessa ja ottaa takaisin käyttöön kanttareiden tuntumassa.


Tämäpä onkin oiva idea! Niissä paikoissa missä ei vielä ole kunnon korotusta (eli kaikkialla) nin tärinäraidan tekeminen olisi mainio heräte ja sen saisi nopeasti tehtyä. Kieltääkö jokin asetus tuon nyt?
Uusilla sekä peruskorjatuilla radoilla tietenkin kunnon korotus, minimissään 10 cm.

----------


## Albert

> Tämäpä onkin oiva idea! Niissä paikoissa missä ei vielä ole kunnon korotusta (eli kaikkialla) nin tärinäraidan tekeminen olisi mainio heräte ja sen saisi nopeasti tehtyä. Kieltääkö jokin asetus tuon nyt?


_Melun vuoksi niitä ei kuitenkaan tehdä esimerkiksi asutuksen ja vesistöjen kohdalle_.
Tällaista tekstiä (tämänvuotista) luin netistä. Asetuksista en tiedä.

----------


## risukasa

> _Melun vuoksi niitä ei kuitenkaan tehdä esimerkiksi asutuksen ja vesistöjen kohdalle_.
> Tällaista tekstiä (tämänvuotista) luin netistä. Asetuksista en tiedä.


Nuori ystävämme melu, syy jonka vuoksi viihtyisän kaupunkiympäristön rakentaminen kiellettiin. Kunnon tärinäraidan ideahan on, että sen päällä ei kukaan halua ajaa kymmentä metriä pitemmälle.

----------


## Safka

> Nuori ystävämme melu, syy jonka vuoksi viihtyisän kaupunkiympäristön rakentaminen kiellettiin. Kunnon tärinäraidan ideahan on, että sen päällä ei kukaan halua ajaa kymmentä metriä pitemmälle.


Mun mielestä tärinäraidalla on välillä ihan kiva ajella, pitää hereillä työpäivän jälkeen  :Smile:  Mutta jos tärinäraita tehtäisiin kaupunkialueelle ja siitä syntyy turhaa melua, niin eikös se ole sitten sanktion paikka nimenomaan turhan melun aiheuttajalle...

----------


## GT8N

> Meillä on sikäli hassu tilanne, että pääväylillä, joissa raitiovaunuille pitäisi taata sujuvin kulku, kaistat ovat kapeimmat ja huonoimmat. Manskulla ja Hämeentiellä, Siltasaarenkadulla ja miksei myös Tukholmankadulla ja Runeberginkadulla, ei pitäisi tinkiä senttiäkään päivitetystä suositusleveydestä 6,4 m.
> 
> Tuo 6,4, jollaista kaupungista ei muuten löydy juuri mistään (puiden reunustamat radat, Paciuksenkatu ja Hämeentien maasilta lienevät tärkeimmät poikkeukset, jotka näitä suositusmittoja noudattavat), on minimileveys sellaiselle rv-kaistalle, jolle mahtuu ratikan lisäksi myös naapurikaistan peilit.
> 
> Minusta hyvä pääkatujen perusmalli ratikkakaistalle olisi 6,5 metriä leveä alue, josta on varattu 5,5 metriä raitiovaunukaistoille. Niiden reunoilla olisi kummallakin puolella 0,5 m levyinen, korkealla (jalkakäytäväkorkuisella) reunakivellä molemminpuolisesti eroteltu keskikoroke. Suurin piirtein tällainen järjestely on Munkkiniemen puistotie 1 & 2 kohdalla. Se vie tilaa melko vähän, mutta erottelee liikennemuodot tehokkaasti. Reipas korotus karkottaa autot siitä korotuksen reunasta, kun taas helsinkiläistyyppinen 2 cm "korotus" on vaikutukseltaan lähellä nollaa.


On tosiaan surkeaa, että raitiovaunukaistat on tehty suunnitelmallisesti päin seiniä. Mitä tulee tuohon 6,5m alueeseen, olisi se erittäin tarpeellista ensiapua liikenteen sujuvuuden parantamiseen. (Oikeissa raitioliikenteen suunnitteluohjeissa raitiovaunukaistan suositusleveys on 8m. Sellaiset ohjeet eivät vaan täällä taida kuulua suunnittelupuolen lukemistoon.)

Täällä on menneisyyden henki täysin havaittavissa ratikkakaistoissa. Niiden leveys on pääosin sama, kuin raitioliikenteen alkaessa 1800-luvun lopussa. Nykyiset kaistat toimisivatkin kohtuullisesti, jos kalustona olisi edelleen ASEA:n pikkuruotsalaisten kaltaisia 2,0m leveitä vaunuja, joissa ei olisi edes peilejä. Ongelma vaan on se, että täällä raitioliikenteen kehitysmaassakin raitiovaunut kehittyivät ja kasvattivat kokoaan 1950-luvulle asti, joten alkuperäinen kaistanleveys ei ole enää riittävä. Tähän vain ei ole kiinnitetty huomiota, kun raitioliikenne piti lopettaa vuoteen 2000 mennessä. Kyseiset lakkautussuunnitelmat eivät toki ole enää voimassa, mutta raitioliikenteen toimintaympäristöä ei ole kehitetty lainkaan siten kuin niissä kaupungeissa, joissa raitioliikenteestä on haluttu muodostaa joukkoliikenteen selkäranka. Raitioliikenteen kehittymisen esteenä on ollut ja on edelleen ammattitaidon sekä halun puute kehittää sekä luoda parempaa liikenneympäristöä. Turhan moneen asiaan vastaus on edelleen "kun näin on tehty aina ennenkin".

Vastaavasti jostain syystä nykyisin autokaistojen leveyttä sekä kapasiteettia ei ole mitoitettu 1800-luvun ajoneuvokoolle- ja määrille, vaan niissä noudatetaan pilkulleen nykyajan vaatimuksia. Eli voidaan todeta, että liikenneympäristön kehittäminen ei koske raitioteitä.

Esimerkiksi Mannerheimintielle saadaan riittävän leveät kaistat *jos* halutaan. Vastaavasti *kun* tyydytään nykytilanteeseen ("näin on ollut aina ennenkin") ja uskotellaan ettei mitään ei voi tehdä niin mitään ei sitten tapahdukaan. 

Monessakohan Saksan kaupungissa pääkatujen raitiovaunukaistat on suunniteltu autoliikenteen ehdoilla? 




> Tämäpä onkin oiva idea! Niissä paikoissa missä ei vielä ole kunnon korotusta (eli kaikkialla) nin tärinäraidan tekeminen olisi mainio heräte ja sen saisi nopeasti tehtyä. Kieltääkö jokin asetus tuon nyt?
> Uusilla sekä peruskorjatuilla radoilla tietenkin kunnon korotus, minimissään 10 cm.


Heräte voisi olla hyvä alku parempaan suuntaan, mutta se tukkiutuu lumesta siinä samalla, kun raitiovaunukaistojen korotus häviää lumen pakkautuessa. Uusista rataosuuksista voi ottaa esiin Jätkäsaaren radat. Jokainen voi tehdä itse johtopäätökset, kuinka hyvin "korotus" on onnistunut mm. Ruoholahdenkadulla.

----------


## risukasa

> Mun mielestä tärinäraidalla on välillä ihan kiva ajella, pitää hereillä työpäivän jälkeen  Mutta jos tärinäraita tehtäisiin kaupunkialueelle ja siitä syntyy turhaa melua, niin eikös se ole sitten sanktion paikka nimenomaan turhan melun aiheuttajalle...


En tainnut ilmaista selkeästi, millainen toimiva tärinäraita on. Se on pystyyn aseteltuja litteitä kivipaaseja, jotka rikkovat auton jos niillä ajaa pitempiä matkoja. Niin kuin rikkoisi jatkuva 30-senttistä kanttaria vasten hinkkaaminenkin.




> Esimerkiksi Mannerheimintielle saadaan riittävän leveät kaistat *jos* halutaan.


Kyllä minä ymmärrän täysin miksi Manskulle ei haluta kahdeksanmetrisiä raitiovaunukaistoja. Katualue on kapea ja sieltä puuttuvat vielä pyöräkaistan kaltaiset perustarpeet. Bussiliikenne taas saattaisi oikeasti kärsiä, jos vasemmat autokaistat poistettaisiin, kun Topeliuksenkadustakin on tulossa ratikkakatu ja Urheilukatu on parkkipaikka. Näin rohkeita prioriorisointeja en odota poliitikoiden tekevän vielä pitkään aikaan. Kuusi metriäkin on muutos oikeaan suuntaan ja todennäköisesti parantaa luotettavuustilastoja, varsinkin jos kanttarin korkeus saadaan kohdalleen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En tainnut ilmaista selkeästi, millainen toimiva tärinäraita on. Se on pystyyn aseteltuja litteitä kivipaaseja, jotka rikkovat auton jos niillä ajaa pitempiä matkoja. Niin kuin rikkoisi jatkuva 30-senttistä kanttaria vasten hinkkaaminenkin.


Autoilijoiden suhteen on tosiasia, että autoilija ottaa itselleen tilaa aina, kun se on mahdollista. Vain mekaaninen este estää tämän tilan ottamisen. Ja sekin ilmeisesti vain siksi, että silloin autoilija pelkää auton menevän rikki.

Ratikka/joukkoliikennekaistojen eristäminen ei onnistu maalatulla viivalla tai muulla hyvällä tahdolla. Eikä tässä Helsinki ole mitenkään poikkeuksellinen autoilukaupunki. Olen nähnyt eristyksenä mm. betoniporsaita, rehellistä verkkoaitaa sekä 15-senttisiä betonipallukoita. Silloin, kun ihan oikeasti halutaan olla varmoja siitä, etteivät henkilöautot tule joukkoliikennekaistalle. Minun mielestäni muut konstit kertovat, ettei tarkoitus ole oikeasti estää autojen pääsyä joukkoliikennekaistalle.

Helsingissä erikoista on, että ratikkakaistoista on haluttu tehdä poikkeusliikenteen kaistat, joiden on tarkoituskin olla autolla ajettavia. Pelastusajo on tietenkin hyvä syy, joka sekin tosin kertoo siitä, että tärkeintä on autoilijoiden vapaus täyttää katutila jopa niin, että pelastusajokin saakoon väistää autoilijaa. Mutta ei pelastusajokelpoisuus edellytä sitä, että ratikkakaistalle pitää päästä mistä vain. Pelastusajo toimii, vaikka ratikkakaista olisi reunoiltaan koko matkan aidattu, sillä jokaisessa risteyksessä pääsee ratikkakaistalle ja sieltä pois. Enempää ei tarvitse, sillä eihän vieressä olevan autojonon läpi muutenkaan muualla pääse.

Sittenhän meillä on tämä toinen vakioselitys estämässä kaikki vaatimukset siitä, että autoilu noudattaisi sääntöjä. Eli talvikunnossapito. Kauhakuormaajat kaapivat talvisin katujen reunalla olevat kivetykset, asfalttireunan ja nurmikot. Joten ne vievät tietenkin myös ratikkakaistan reunukset tai aidat, ihme että pysäkit pysyvät paikoillaan. Minusta on perusteltua kysyä, paljonko raitioliikenteen hidastumisesta kannattaa maksaa, jotta kauhakuormaajan vuokrassa hieman talvipäivinä säästetään.

Antero

----------


## Albert

Viesti 47 on viimeisin, joka kuuluu tähän ketjuun  :Icon Frown:

----------

